# Swift Bolero Rear Corner Steadies



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

Hello
I was wondering if anyone knows how easy it would be to fit rear corner staedies on the above. It is a 2012 model on the Alko Chassis.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In case the answers are slow coming, suggest you also enquire on the Swift forum as well.

cabby


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you really need them?

We had a Bolero and never felt we needed them. We then had an Autotrail with a much longer overhang and that wasn't a problem either.
Our current Carthago has them fitted by the factory as part of the package and the only time I've used them is in a howling gale to try to stop it rocking. They did help, but only a bit.

I would save your dosh for something more important.


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

Thanks to both for the info. We traded our caravan for a Bolero yesterday and when I looked at it I thought it had a fair overhang although it was very steady when we were in it. I was just interested to see if anyone had fitted them but I think will take your advice Handyman and save the dosh for something else.

Bob


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

If you're interested, there's these http://www.al-ko.com/shop/uk_vt/click-fix-kit-a.html, available in four different options Click Fix kit A, B, C or D. Easy to fit if you have a look at the info on the links.

Can be useful if it's really windy as, not that we have legs, our 5000kg Kontiki tag does rock a bit when the gales are blowing. We're fortunate to have a tow bar so a bottle jack under each corner does the job. You could also consider two bottle jacks under the rear overhang, elevated just enough to stop the sway and NOT to lift the chassis.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

A bit of rocking in the wind helps you get to sleep. :wink2:

You will get a bit of movement when you walk around inside the van but as most of the movement is between the axles rather than behind it won't move that much unless your rear springs are 'cream crackers'.

Oh, and welcome to the wonderful world of motorhoming Robwat.
We changed from caravans 7 years ago and never looked back. :smile2:

Richard.


----------

